# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  OnePlus Buds, earbuds, OnePlus, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OnePlus

Home page - oneplus.com/oneplus-buds

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus Buds - Set your music free

Jul 21, 2020




> It's time to make a longer playlist. With up to 30 hours of total listening time between the Buds and charging box, fast charging, intuitive controls and crystal clear calls, this is a unique OnePlus audio experience.

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus Buds review: new buds, who dis

Jul 24, 2020




> OnePlus Buds are here. The new $79 earbuds look similar to Apple’s AirPods with a rigid, hard plastic design. They offer good battery life, decent sound, and a cheap way for OnePlus owners to get into true wireless earbuds. Becca Farsace has the full review for the OnePlus Buds.


"OnePlus Buds review: cheao AirPods for OnePlus phones"
If the rigid design fits your ears, the OnePlus Buds are a good value

by Chris Welch
July 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus Buds review!

Aug 4, 2020




> Great value earbuds, but only really if you have a OnePlus smartphone...

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus Buds Pro - unboxed

Sep 12, 2021

----------

